# Maloof rocker leg to rocker joint help



## djengle (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the site but I have often done searches to get a lot of good info. I have a question that I haven't found any answers to. I recently complete my first maloof inspired rocker. The chair turned out great. It's been a few weeks since I completed it and I noticed some noise coming from the chair when I rock. Upon further inspection I can feel that the joint between legs and the rockers is beginning to fail. Doh! I originally glued the joint with 1/2" oak dowels and west systems t88 two part 24hr epoxy.

Obviously something went awry with the epoxy. I'm not sure if I failed to mix the epoxy long enough or maybe dod something else wrong. I've never used structural epoxy before. Does anybody have any insights? But more importantly, what is the best course of action to fix this issue? It appears that the dowel is still holding inside the joint and the end grain to face grain portion of the legs and rocker is what is failing.

Any insight is greatly appreciated. I'm super bummed that this is happening and want to do whatever I can to fix it.

Thank you!
Dave


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Dave I don't think there's any fixing epoxy. You'll have to remove it all and reglue with new glue. And fresh wood surfaces.
Sam just used regular tite bond 2. Why did you think epoxy was needed. 
Sounds like a mess.
Good luck with your repair


----------



## djengle (Mar 28, 2018)

Aj,

I used epoxy mainly because I was following a plan and that's what it said to use. But also because i though it would be stronger when gluing end grain to face grain. I didn't know Sam used titebond. I thought epoxy was standard practice.

Would it be a dumb idea to run a saw around the joint, essentially cutting out the glue line and then filling the kerf with epoxy and potentially a spacer? Seems shoddy but I'm just trying to think of ideas. Worst case o guess I can cut the rockers off and try to drill out the dowels and re glue everything.

Dave


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok that makes sense. Darn plans. Sounds like a tough one since it has to be strong and look good. I would try your second idea. Maybe even a screw from the bottom counter sink it and plug the hole. Sam wasn't shy about using screws.


----------



## djengle (Mar 28, 2018)

I thought about using screws as well. I guess I will cut the rockers off and try again. Perhaps with titebond this time. Thanks the help.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

photos of your concerns would be interesting to see.
it may help members help you.

.


----------



## djengle (Mar 28, 2018)

John,

Visually everything looks fine. However when rocking it makes a sort of clicking noise and if I put my fingers over the joint while rocking I can feel very slight movement. Everything functions just fine but I'm worried that it will work itself loose over time. And plus that small clicking noise will drive me nuts. I want to be able to have confidence in it. Perhaps I will attach some photos when I get home from work today.

Thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Dave, being brought up in the '50s, our massive covered front porch had a wood floor and several rockers .
so, in my world, squeaking and creaking of an old rocker is just a natural sound and is just plain music 
to my heart and brings back some very fond memories. (but, I guess that isn't for everyone in today's world).









nostalgia aside - why not wait awhile until it works completely loose and it acclimatizes to the room 
then cut a kerf in the spindle and put in a wooden wedge to tighten everything up.

.


----------

